# Helios 50mm f2 wide open



## Ron Evers (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheap Russian lens.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice capture Ron!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 10, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 10, 2010)

You know we don't like flowers here Ron! kidding, I really like the edges on the petals. Looks pretty good for a cheap lens.


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 10, 2010)

I like how it came out.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 10, 2010)

how cheap are you talking about?


----------



## fokker (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice detail, very crisp and clear. You can make out the dew and the veins in the petals. Psssh on that being a cheep lens.


----------



## Raizels (Jun 11, 2010)

It's lovely.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 11, 2010)

nice!


----------



## lewan (Jun 11, 2010)

good shoot
sharp
colourful
full of details

i like it


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks folks.  

Alex, it cost me $9 US plus $20 shipping from Russia.


----------



## photonewbie86 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice shot I wanna get a 50mm f1.8 also I've heard great things about it and it's small and cheap. Love the detail Ron amazing


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 11, 2010)

I see I made a typo in the title, the lens is a 58mm not 50mm.  Sorry!  :blushing:

I just bought a Russian 50mm so that was on my mind.  

Industar-50 3.5/50mm lens for M39 Zenit SLR cameras EXC - eBay (item 390206407686 end time Jun-11-10 05:22:45 PDT)


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow. amazing for $20.


----------



## Retro_10s (Jun 27, 2010)

By Lucifers Beard!.... A fellow Helios user!!!

I have the Helios 44M-4 and the pre-set 44M-2 (which is a Gem) that i shoot with on my £5 carboot sale Zenit 11, I must say they're fantastic lenses, Great glass, Built like tanks, and reliable. They also give your fingers a good workout when you use the focusing ring - talk about firm?! 

Just ordered a Y2 filter for them as I shoot B&W mainly.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 27, 2010)

Retro_10s said:


> By Lucifers Beard!.... A fellow Helios user!!!
> 
> I have the Helios 44M-4 and the pre-set 44M-2 (which is a Gem) that i shoot with on my £5 carboot sale Zenit 11, I must say they're fantastic lenses, Great glass, Built like tanks, and reliable. They also give your fingers a good workout when you use the focusing ring - talk about firm?!
> 
> Just ordered a Y2 filter for them as I shoot B&W mainly.



Laf, mine is a 44-2 & I must say I am very impressed with it.  My Russian Industar 50/3.5 in M39 mount arrived but I have yet to receive a M39 adapter to try it out.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2010)

looks nice and sharp, here one from my cheap Russian lens, Jupeter 50F2 on a Zorki 4


----------



## Retro_10s (Jun 27, 2010)

> mine is a 44-2 & I must say I am very impressed with it



I just won a 44-2 on Ebay that looks to be in v.good condtion for 7 pounds,.. I love the 44M-4, it's just so sturdy and solid, gives me real confidence in a shot - and the Zenit 11 allows me to preview the DOF too so i can experience the 'trippy' Bokeh before i commit to the picture  

I love how these lenses look with B&W film, really 'popy' contrast,.. hopefully i can improve even more when my Y2 filter arrives.


----------



## Retro_10s (Jun 29, 2010)

Well the 44-2 Arrived, Whilst i haven't run any film past it, I've done a quick clean up of the lens and body, tightened up the focus ring as it was a little rattly, and had a little play with the pre-set feature.

Overall it Seems like a great idea!!! having that extra ring to open up the apture completely certainly beats trying to control your shooting finger so that it just pushes the release half way down (The Zenit 11 allows a DOF preview when the shutter is depressed half way when using the 44M-4 lens.) though it is a little fiddly to get used to. I'm impressed, the focus looks very sharp to me anywhere between f.4 and f.11 - f5.6 is a dream!

Getting used to the looks of it too - there's a big ol' gap between the focus ring and the camera body - look strange, but then we're talking about fitting an odd ball lens to an Odd ball Camera!! The stamp holds a co-incidence within it too - this lens was made the year i was born!


----------

